# When to let kids out unsupervised?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Four of our Nigerian Dwarf kids are about three weeks old. We have a lot of hawks around that have carried off one of our chickens before. Gladly, the chickens know how to hide, but so far we haven't let the kids out of the barn unless we're sitting in the yard watching them. 

I was wondering when you guys let your ND or Pygmy kids out unsupervised. Our kids will have the barn, and a goatie playground for shelter, and, of course, we will be right in the house most of the time. Do you think it's safe?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

I've heard of an eagle carrying off a fox before, we have alot of hawks around our place even though I dont have mini's the hawks do not bother the kids. I think you should let them out


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

We have a few red tailed hawks that hang around our place. Lost one chicken last year and had a few attempts this year. Never seen them try to go after the kids. I started letting mine out unsupervised around 3 weeks old.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Being a falconer I can tell you that really only a golden eagle would be a threat to your goaties at their age.
My own hawk, Caprica, a harris hawk, thinks she would like to attack Pan, but she thinks he's a dog and she's jealous of dogs, that's why she attacks them, not to eat them. You need a hawk that's really bonded to a particular human to get that kind of jealousy and you wont find it in a wild hawk over its mate because its mate wont have a pet dog LOL.
I have let Pan spend time outside for several weeks now and I know we have wild hawks here. They visit my Caprica.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for the imput, guys! From how it sounds, I think they're about ready. I've just been cautious since two of them are white, and not very camouflaged.



> Being a falconer I can tell you that really only a golden eagle would be a threat to your goaties at their age.
> My own hawk, Caprica, a harris hawk, thinks she would like to attack Pan, but she thinks he's a dog and she's jealous of dogs, that's why she attacks them, not to eat them. You need a hawk that's really bonded to a particular human to get that kind of jealousy and you wont find it in a wild hawk over its mate because its mate wont have a pet dog LOL.


That's good to know, thanks! I do think I've heard an eagle a few times ... but when they're flying overhead I can't really tell the difference


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I have never heard of golden eagle predation occurring in New Jersey. And I would have heard of it. Predation of livestock is the ONLY way a falconer can aquire a golden eagle, per federal law.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

> I have never heard of golden eagle predation occurring in New Jersey. And I would have heard of it. Predation of livestock is the ONLY way a falconer can aquire a golden eagle, per federal law.


Ah, then I may have mistaken a hawk's call for an eagle's, haha =P I'll have to look into that. Thank you for the info!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We let ours (Nigerians) out when they're three days old


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> > I have never heard of golden eagle predation occurring in New Jersey. And I would have heard of it. Predation of livestock is the ONLY way a falconer can aquire a golden eagle, per federal law.
> 
> 
> Ah, then I may have mistaken a hawk's call for an eagle's, haha =P I'll have to look into that. Thank you for the info!


That would be because of every beer and truck ad on TV that uses an eagle with a redtail vocal cause it sounds cooler LOL. Redtails sound like what you think an eagle should sound like. So that's what people use in ads, TV shows and movies LOL. Bald eagles sound like people whislting. It's pretty, but not inspiring. Goldens sound a lot like redtails, but there is so much tape of redtails that nobody uses real goldens that I know of. Plus it's way easier to get a recording of a RT. They are easy to have. Goldens are almost impossible to have.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I use to live right around the corner from you and never had issues with hawks being interested in my kids. Kids are out by a couple days old


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree you have nothing to worry about.
We have all kinds of hawks around and never lost a chicken or any animal. Chickens, I would think, are lighter then mini kids. Our chickens are RLS and maybe 3-4lbs.
If weather permits my kids go out the next day after being born, just for a few mins. Then they pasture with mom at 3-4 days old. I have yet to get a kid less than 8lbs this year. They are dairy.

I would think you would have more to worry about foxes or ***** or something. Here we have foxes,*****, coyotes, and other predators. We have only lost one chicken and a weasle that swipes our turkeys eggs. My mom freaks over hawks but I let them be. They never hurt anything and usually go for something dead. I just keep an eye out for ground animals.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the peace of mind, guys! We would let the kids out every day for at least an hour twice a day so that they would get exercise, but were just uncomfortable leaving them alone. Today was their first day out unsupervised, and it's gone great =D

Jesse-goats, thanks for the advice! We shut them in at night, and the goat pen is close to the house so we will hear if they get nervous.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Unfortunately I think we may need to wait just a little longer. We started to let them out unsupervised, and two days in a row came out to a huge hawk that was literally feet above their "playground" where they were playing. It swooped down into a tree close by when we went outside. I think they're just too small ... hawks have been known to carry off cats, and our kids are cat-sized =/


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We have a large owl, that I am very nervous about. It's HUGE! I came out to the barn one evening and it was in a tree near the "exit" (from the barn) that the does and kids use to their pasture. DH grabbed a shot gun and fired several rounds off...not AT the owl...but enough to convince her to leave. 

I let my kids out at about 3-4 days old for "supervised" play time. Weather permitting. Generally the does are out and the kids are in/out. It takes a little time to "get brave" enough to follow mom. But, after about a week they move to the "nursery". That is a shelter and yard that used to be part of our yard...I can see it from my kitchen window...they are there for several weeks. Then they go out to the pasture as they are too big to be "carried off" by owls or hawks.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

We supervise our 3 - 4 week old kids when their moms are out in the pasture. When we go out all the goats are back in their pen.
There have been several instances - documented by police dept. - of red tailed hawks carrying off small dogs [Bichon, mini pug etc.] Several years ago I was speaking with a wildlife biologist - UMASS- studying birds of prey diets by examining remains in nests and he said that it was fairly common to find flea collars in red-tailed hawk nests. About 2 years ago a barred owl picked up my 6 month old cat but dropped her when she screamed and dogs started barking. She was very injured but survived. Coopers hawks patrol our area looking for a chance to get a chicken but are very wary after crashing into the baling wire strung over their yard.
Red-tailed hawks are frequently flying overhead but the crows make such a fuss it alerts the chickens and ducks, [and us]


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

very interesting...thanks.


----------

